# The Granddady of all Go Dawgs threads, a New season. #21



## KyDawg (Sep 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Go job on the last one guys.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 1, 2015)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 1, 2015)

Ready for some football.....Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2015)

I SAY IT'S GREAT TO BE A GEORGIA BULLDOG! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 1, 2015)

Roll Tide


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs! Go job on the last one guys.





Thankzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!


----------



## peanutman04 (Sep 1, 2015)

Go dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 2, 2015)

Rise up!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs and afternoon to that bunch of thug trolls that show up in here now and then.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs for game week!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

I spent the afternoon eating supper down in Tenn. The place was full of people wearing those pukey orange colored shirts. You could spent the rest of your life looking for a worse color for a uniform and not come close to that hideous orange.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

I have sat and wondered who was the dummy responsible for that color. Whoever he was should be in the uniform hall of shame.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

Only reason any normal person would wear that color would be to keep somebody from shooting them or they were serving time picking up trash side the road.


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2015)

Two weeks ago we went to Pigeon Forge. Stopped in the carhartt outlet to get a belt. Noticed some nice pants marked down to like $12. They had my size I got 1/2 way to the register and noticed a big orange T on the rear pocket. I threw up in my mouth a little when I realized what I almost done.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> Two weeks ago we went to Pigeon Forge. Stopped in the carhartt outlet to get a belt. Noticed some nice pants marked down to like $12. They had my size I got 1/2 way to the register and noticed a big orange T on the rear pocket. I threw up in my mouth a little when I realized what I almost done.



That is scary Rip. They have to kinda hide the orange to sell it to anybody that don't live in that crazy shaped state.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

If you look at a map you will see that Tennessee is bout 20 miles tall and 500 miles wide. That is good if you are traveling North and South cause you done have to stay in it long. I pity the poor guy that has to drive from Memphis to Knoxville though.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If you look at a map you will see that Tennessee is bout 20 miles tall and 500 miles wide. That is good if you are traveling North and South cause you done have to stay in it long. I pity the poor guy that has to drive from Memphis to Knoxville though.





Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If you look at a map you will see that Tennessee is bout 20 miles tall and 500 miles wide. That is good if you are traveling North and South cause you done have to stay in it long. I pity the poor guy that has to drive from Memphis to Knoxville though.


Last time I came home from Kansas I drove south through Missouri and went across North Mississippi and Alabama. I only had to deal with a little bit of it.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs. If we never win another NC, at least we want have to wear summpin that looks like a clown costume.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 3, 2015)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 3, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs. If we never win another NC, at least we want have to wear summpin that looks like a clown costume.




Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2015)

roll tidezzzzzzzzz.


----------



## LHefner17 (Sep 3, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Nice buck in your Avy 17.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 3, 2015)

Daily Go Noles!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 3, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Daily Go Noles!



Daily nolesux.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 3, 2015)

Go mines Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2015)

It's football night, baby! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2015)

IF you don't have your picks in you better hurry.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2015)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 3, 2015)

Watching Western Kentucky beat Vandy right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Watching Western Kentucky beat Vandy right now.



I picked WK.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 4, 2015)

RB Holyfield just committed to the G.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 4, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2015)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 4, 2015)

GO Dawgs on a HS football Friday night in Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2015)

Not much longer, boys. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 4, 2015)

go dawgs


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Noles


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2015)

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs again and again


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Game day Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Yep
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2015)

It's game day in Atbens Georgia. Go Dawgs from Edisto Beach.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

go Dawgs


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 5, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> It's great to be a Georgia Bulldog!!!



why?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> why?



Because being a thug Bama fan sux!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 5, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> why?



Cause it sux to be anything else........


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Because being a thug Bama fan sux!
> 
> Go Dawgs!





fish hawk said:


> Cause it sux to be anything else........



This!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2015)

Hunker down all of you Dawgs! It's game day! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 5, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs the season is underway.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2015)

Good to see Marshall get some touches and touchdown.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!! This team still has too many gaps...... 10-2 or 9-3.....


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs! - Lambert looked good.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs, I wished we could have played the whole game. Not that I wanted to see the score run any higher, but cause I think the Dawgs needs more game time against a passing game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2015)

I must have missed the UT/Bowling Green thread. Guess I would not have started one either if a MAC had put up that many points on my team.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2015)

Glad to be 1-0

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2015)

Go you Hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 6, 2015)

congrats on the win dogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks 6. What are you wanting?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Charlie I've had a good run I'll call here soon bout to clean some things up before I depart!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Feet in here why for bigotry Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 6, 2015)

What is going on Jeff?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs! 

Jeff what's up?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What is going on Jeff?





John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> Jeff what's up?



Just having some fun.. I've decided I would play by the rules and be a good forum member..  Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Just having some fun.. I've decided I would play by the rules and be a good forum member..  Go Dawgs!!!!!




Say it ain't so man!!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Say it ain't so man!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I'm going to clean up my act. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Say it ain't so man!!!!!!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



He does this every year..

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He does this every year..
> 
> Go Dawgs! Vols suck!



No I don't! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> No I don't! Go Dawgs!!



Yes you do... We have to start a "where is the Real Brown" thread... 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2015)

Lol..... GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2015)

Brown keeps the Bamer's and the Vols cornfused. Kinda like shooting a fish in a barrel though.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Brown keeps the Bamer's and the Vols cornfused. Kinda like shooting a fish in a barrel though.



It's not too hard Charlie.... At then end of the day both fan bases think their God's gift to college football. Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2015)

They do have a lot in common Brown.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They do have a lot in common Brown.



I'm starting to think they come from the same family tree. You know the kind of tree without a fork.....


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2015)

The Bamers have had a little more reason to be that way for a longer time than that other school.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm going to clean up my act. Go Dawgs!



Uh.....huh. 

Don't believe you. Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Uh.....huh.
> 
> Don't believe you. Go Dawgs.



I know I have accountability with you Mods and Admins so yes I will clean up my act. Go Dawgs! Besides if I ever want to become a mod I have to!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2015)

I believe you Brown.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2015)

Go Noles in Manchester, Ga


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs at the Waffle house on Mnt Eagle.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Beat Vandy like a rented mule!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs headed this way.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 9, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Douglasville Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Or should I say Go retired Dawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

I wont be able to go to the able to go to the Vandy game as I am babysitting so my Boys can go. I will put on my Dawg stuff and hit Nashville Friday afternoon to stir up some Commodores though.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Might take Odell with me. He don't like people wearing them tall hats.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 10, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in those South Georgia peach orchards.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

Roll tide.


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

roll tide. daily volsux and nolesux


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> roll tide. daily volsux and nolesux



Yall thugs keep messing around in here and I will turn you in.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

daily dawgsux


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall thugs keep messing around in here and I will turn you in.



Go Noles in those Kentucky cow pastures.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in those Kentucky cow pastures.



thats the best place for a nole.


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs for keeping the ulm/bama thread at the top of the page.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2015)

ULM is back.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

hope the dogs dont pooch kick in nashville.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2015)

6 don't you have a picture of your self with a hoodie on you could use for an avy.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 11, 2015)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily dawgsux








BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 11, 2015)

Gooooooo Commodores !!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2015)

It looks like UGA is on yalls mind........ Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It looks like UGA is on yalls mind........ Go Dawgs!



yeah, that stellar win last week has us all rattled.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yeah, that stellar win last week has us all rattled.



I know I can tell by your post. Go to bed it's game day all over again tomorrow! Go Dawgs Bamer!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 11, 2015)

The last time we played ULM they were praying for lightning to end the game. I wonder how other teams have sized up against that powerhouse.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs on Game day! !!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Noles curing those Kentucky hams.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 12, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles curing those Kentucky hams.



still in that cow pasture thug?  hmmmm...........


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

Hope we kick the 'Dores in up in Nashville today! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

West embarrassing the SEC again today.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs! It may not be pretty, but you can't beat a 2-0 start!

Gonna roll Spurrier and the game chickens next Saturday!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 12, 2015)

We had a tough game but we were playing an East team.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 12, 2015)

The east is clearly carrying the rest of the conference on its coat tails.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2015)

Happy to get the win. We do need to get better, though.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Only thing not sponsored on Dawg radio are the penalties.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

UT is back. To it's same old tricks.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Vols suck!

Time to beat the ole ball coach..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs! Vols suck!
> 
> Time to beat the ole ball coach..



good luck with that one thug.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> good luck with that one thug.



Just watched the highlights from the Bama game... I think you'll need the luck..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 13, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just watched the highlights from the Bama game... I think you'll need the luck..
> 
> Go Dawgs!



check my week 3 picks. im going strong for charlies ham, and i like me some cabelas and academy sporting goods.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs Charlie has some good ham!!!!!! 2-0 and 1-0 in conf play!!!!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Salty salty salty.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Salty salty salty.



Thats an old one Charlie......  Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Cant wait to see Spurriers visor slung on Saturday....


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Thats an old one Charlie......  Go Dawgs!



Them were some fun times back then Jeff.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 13, 2015)

I wish I had more confidence. Go Dawgs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 13, 2015)

The start of this year feeling like so many before it. Too many ????


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Them were some fun times back then Jeff.



I'm still not sure if your real or not.... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

I aint.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 13, 2015)

Charlie is a DGD! Go Dawgs in Moultrie Ga!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Go Dawgs everywhere.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Got my 3 grandkids going down the right path. The two boys got to go to the Vandy game Saturday, while we babysit that spoiled little girl. She had to wear her UGA shirt too.



 IMG_20150912_210253618.jpg


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry about the picture quality, I was using my black panther camera.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2015)

Fine looking youngins Charlie!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2015)

I am dreading the game this weekend.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am dreading the game this weekend.



The curse of the OBC gettin' to ya' is it?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

go dawgs skeered of the OBC.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

go dogs moving into a trailer in chattsworth ga.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs skeered of the OBC.



This Dawg ain't skurred of the OBC. He's skurred of our QB. And pooch kicks.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> go dawgs skeered of the OBC.






Go Noles in Chatsworth/Utah/Iowa.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in Chatsworth/Utah/Iowa.



go dogs who dont know what state they are in.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 14, 2015)

go dogs afraid of the pooch kick and their qb.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The curse of the OBC gettin' to ya' is it?
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Yes, guess it is my fault for making so much fun of him when Georgia beats Floriduh's sock off his Hiesman year.


----------



## riprap (Sep 14, 2015)

South Carolina fans should be more upset that he can get his team so ready to play UGA then turn around and have games like last week and others in the past.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2015)

The old bag coach has certainly been a thorn in our side. Hopefully we can out coach him and get the win Saturday. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2015)

riprap said:


> South Carolina fans should be more upset that he can get his team so ready to play UGA then turn around and have games like last week and others in the past.



He knows if he beats UGA more than half the time the job is his as long as he wants it. I think this is the only week all year that he don't see a golf course.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs that need a vacation!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 14, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Deep Step Georgia.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Utah!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> The old bag coach has certainly been a thorn in our side. Hopefully we can out coach him and get the win Saturday.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



I'll be happy if we just out play them and win.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## daisyduke (Sep 15, 2015)

this thread isnt closed yet


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> this thread isnt closed yet



Nope.. Not yet.. Still have over 700 more posts to close it out.. gators aren't known for math..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope.. Not yet.. Still have over 700 more posts to close it out.. gators aren't known for math..
> 
> Go Dawgs!



That's why they tackle their own players...... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 15, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> That's why they tackle their own players...... Go Dawgs!





Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2015)

daisyduke said:


> this thread isnt closed yet



This is not a Florida thread. This one is on it's 21st edition.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 15, 2015)

Hard to make fun of Florida...


----------



## riprap (Sep 15, 2015)

Or Tennessee


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2015)

How many games can you lose and still be back?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Utah! Loading up the U-haul today and heading East!


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs in Utah! Loading up the U-haul today and heading East!



Hope you start cookin stuff again when you get back slayer an GO DAWGS


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs in Utah! Loading up the U-haul today and heading East!



drive safely and watch out for them cops in Chattsworth.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Noles in the U haul truck


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

daily nolesux and dawgsux and volsux.


----------



## riprap (Sep 16, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Go Dawgs in Utah! Loading up the U-haul today and heading East!



Make sure it is empty when you get to Athens.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux and dawgsux and volsux.



That's a lot of hate young man. Are you repressed or something?

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles in the U haul truck



hope his next neighbor is a vol fan.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 16, 2015)

Go Dawgs coming back home.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2015)

Have a safe trip back, Slayer!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2015)

roll tide.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 17, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hope his next neighbor is a vol fan.





x2


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2015)

All my neighbors are either Wildcats or Vols.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2015)

They way I can tell the difference is the Wildcat fans have 4 or more Basketball goals in their yards and the Vol fans have 4 or more vehicles up on blocks.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 17, 2015)

We don't have any Bama fans, even this town draws the line on chickens and goats on the front porch.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 17, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> They way I can tell the difference is the Wildcat fans have 4 or more Basketball goals in their yards and the Vol fans have 4 or more vehicles up on blocks.





KyDawg said:


> We don't have any Bama fans, even this town draws the line on chickens and goats on the front porch.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs from Lincoln, Nebraska... Long day and 900 miles...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> hope his next neighbor is a vol fan.



I would do him a favor and put "IT" out of his misery... Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2015)

Friday morning volsux and nolesux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgsux.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 18, 2015)

Friday morning #Bamasux!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs holding their breath.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We don't have any Bama fans, even this town draws the line on chickens and goats on the front porch.



The hoa in Alabama requires you to have at least 12 junk cars and 4 campers on your property. The elite status is an old school bus.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2015)

Rise up!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 18, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs holding their breath.



Happy Birthday and Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 18, 2015)

go dogs that arent afraid of obc.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Carolina!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 18, 2015)

Are yall gonna finish this thread this season or what?


The Dawgs stink.






Go NOLES!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2015)

Yall just worry by BC S&S we got the thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2015)

Actually pulling for the Noles.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 18, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Actually pulling for the Noles.



Wow, haven't heard that on this forum in a while. 




I guess E. Golson IS rubbing off. 








Go Dwags beat the Cocks.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wow, haven't heard that on this forum in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been to more games in Tallahassee than I have anywhere else. I grew up less than an hour from the stadium and went there many times through the years. It was an easy ticket back in the day. I considered them my 2nd favorite team, but they never approached taking over the section of my heart that UGA occupies. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 19, 2015)

Go dawgs in Athens!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 19, 2015)

Good luck doggies. Big win coming your way today. Daily volsux.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs almost time to see Spurrier throw that visor!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 19, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

I would take a one point win right now and be tickled with it.


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Great day of football so far. Come on rebels.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 19, 2015)

My gt buddies have gone back to not liking college football.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 19, 2015)

Go dawgs 52-20....


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Glad I didn't take that one point win. SC is not a real good team, but in the past we found ways to lose to not real good SC teams.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs we matched the 52 Visor boy put on us in 95!!! I bet he dont sleep tonight!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs we matched the 52 Visor boy put on us in 95!!! I bet he dont sleep tonight!!



Tonight, he wont sleep for a month. They gonna lose a lot of games this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs, putting a whupping on the OBC feels some kinda good.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs Athens town rocking tonight!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 20, 2015)

Where is 6 this morning?
Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Where is 6 this morning?
> Go Dawgs!!!!



Auburn and bama to decide to west he said.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs! I wish I would have stayed up!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> Auburn and bama to decide to west he said.



Auburn fans done furled there flags up and ripped stickers and tags off there vehicles but Bama's still the greatest team to ever lace up a pair of cleats and bout Wednesday it will be the same old typical Bama fans,just a minor set back and once they find a QB they should be alright.Dont get much better than when both teams from the crap state of Alabama lose
Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

Saban going to be mad with all those fans leaving before the game was over.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> Saban going to be mad with all those fans leaving before the game was over.



The sick look on those Bama fans face during the game was priceless!!!!

Maybe they should start giving away barf bags with every ticket


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs in Georgia! What a homecoming victory! Loved kicking the crap out of Spurrier!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs! ! ! ! ! 

What a beautiful victory! !!!

Yeah we got room for improvement but, man its sweet to kick Spurrier around. .......


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2015)

3-0

Let's keep it going, Dawgs!!!!!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

Maybe it's just me but I didn't see a head scratcher call on offense. We even threw the ball on a rare 3rd and 12. Shotty sure did look cool and confident on the sidelines. I know SC is bad, but we have been beat by bad SC teams before. Teams in the past would have started running the ball with a 10 point lead. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

Go dawgs! No team in the history of college football has ever beaten the tide.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Hey you could pull for a team who always has a number 1 recruiting class and get beat by the sec East version of Kentucky. Two years in a row.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> Go dawgs! No team in the history of college football has ever beaten the tide.



I thought they lost one game in 1932 against Rice. They did come back that year however and win the Better Homes and Garden National Championship. And they count it right along with the 47 other ones they got.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I thought they lost one game in 1932 against Rice. They did come back that year however and win the Better Homes and Garden National Championship. And they count it right along with the 47 other ones they got.


You hater. If you remember the water boy miss calculated and they ran out of water just after the 2nd quarter. A few got dehydrated including the qb. Get your facts straight.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2015)

riprap said:


> You hater. If you remember the water boy miss calculated and they ran out of water just after the 2nd quarter. A few got dehydrated including the qb. Get your facts straight.



Well The Owls got a bad call on that safety but Whooo is complaining.


----------



## riprap (Sep 20, 2015)

Those were some great games back then. Who would have thought the bear would come along and stop water breaks all together. I liked the movie the junkhole boys.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 20, 2015)

I like the Bear when he was coaching up here in Kentucky. UK was so worried bout basketball, they didn't know what they had.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

go dogs no longer skeered of the obc.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> go dogs no longer skeered of the obc.



Not skeered of him for the rest of this year. Next year it starts all over again.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Noles sneaking around at the trailer park in Chatsworth Ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles sneaking around at the trailer park in Chatsworth Ga.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles sneaking around at the trailer park in Chatsworth Ga.



0 chance of a Noles fan sneaking around in a trailer park. Even trailer parks have standards. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 21, 2015)

elfiii said:


> 0 chance of a Noles fan sneaking around in a trailer park. Even trailer parks have standards.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



There are a few Elfiii.

Most of the time they are swinging by to check on their Dawg mistress.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 21, 2015)

Congrats to Grayson Lambert on  SEC Co-Offensive player of the week honors!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs getting ready for the jags.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

No thugs allowed in here.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs thugery is lurking up in here!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

Think I see the head thug lurking.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs hoping this week is like live practice.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

6 got skeert and took off.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> 6 got skeert and took off.



 Go Dawgs Charlie!


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs! I'm glad we're not back or in the mix, cause that would require one loss.


----------



## riprap (Sep 21, 2015)

Colorado state lost their mascot just hours before kick off.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2015)

Aww, that's terrible. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 21, 2015)

Go Dawgs.... we're not back cause we never left!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 21, 2015)

riprap said:


> Go Dawgs! I'm glad we're not back or in the mix, cause that would require one loss.



We have only played about 20 freshmen this year Rip. You know that aint near enough to be back or in the mix.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

go delusional dogs thinking they are back.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We have only played about 20 freshmen this year Rip. You know that aint near enough to be back or in the mix.



All the contenders have 1 loss.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

Even those that get beat by the Kentucky of the west.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

2 years in a row!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2015)

GO DAWGS from The Classic City.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 22, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

Sho is quiet around here when the Dawgs are winning and the otherz are lozzzzing! role tidez and jacketz


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

Ole Miss is back!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Morven Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 22, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs in powder springs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

Heres a bandwagon for the dog faithful. seems were missing some from the southern part of the state. load em up. only 12 more games to go to have 1980 all over again.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

lots of new uga fans  being spotted on the interstate, and cheap walmart dog flags flying in the suburbs. lots of new fans


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

6 likes living in his fantasy world.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs! No telling what will happen if we beat bama.


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

He mad


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 22, 2015)

riprap said:


> He mad



nah. just pointing out hypocrisy.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## riprap (Sep 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. just pointing out hypocrisy.



You mean UGA flags in Ga. You got to be kidding.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nah. just pointing out hypocrisy.



6 throwing out the words with lots of letters in them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

I will be a true Dawgs win lose or draw. Contrary to the opinions of others we don't expect a whole lot. We are comfortable with our lot in life and don't base our love of the Dawgs on the win loss record. I know that is hard for others to understand.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 22, 2015)

And there is nothing they enjoy better than putting words in our mouth whether they are said or not.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Bama fans in total meltdown. we lost two employees at work yesterday from the Ole Miss loss....... Fist fight over a fb game. Water cooler was the place to be!! True story!!!! What was even funnier a Tech alumni was the one who peed in the Bammers cereal bowl and he was ready to fight. WOW!!! They can't take it!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

It's always great to be a Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go closet Noles up in Douglasvile, GA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Cream Soda drinkers in Bethlehem, GA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Noles in Bryant, Al.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Noles smoking them hams up there in Adairville, KY.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Herschel Walker from 1980.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Bama thugs that live in GA


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go thug Noles fan in the country formerly known as America.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go former VA players that chose the Dawgs instead.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Nick Chubb running all the way to the Heisman and 2015 NC.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go former Dawg Matthew Stafford, whose on my fantasy team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Mark Richt's pooch kick.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs that whooped up on Steve Spurrier.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Noles, I'm out.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

go nole thugs and the ga band wagon fans loading up all over the state.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

go dog thugs in that hole of a trailer park in chatsworth ga.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go trailer park Dawgs putting the Vols to sleep early.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs with 4 different GON accounts.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs with 4 different GON accounts.



this^^^. is charlie real.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 23, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go thug Noles fan in the country formerly known as America.



I see what you did there. 



SpotandStalk said:


> Go Dawgs with 4 different GON accounts.



Don't worry. De Shadow know. He just waitin' for the right time.


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 23, 2015)

Watch how Trent Thompson pancakes #30 
https://vine.co/v/ePt25qdv9JX
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

Hate to tell you 6, but Bama fans bought up all the band wagons in the South bout 5 years ago. When you on the railroad track you don't need a bandwagon.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

You should try some of my country Ham S&S. I think you would like it.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

OMG he is a Freshman.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs boiling some peanuts that Fed Ex just delivered from Hawkinsville Ga.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> OMG he is a Freshman.



He’s running all over people!  GO DAWGS!



KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs boiling some peanuts that Fed Ex just delivered from Hawkinsville Ga.



Hardy Farms  GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs loving the Tide meltdown!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> OMG he is a Freshman.



In the news this morning: 
A statue of Herschel Walker is well on its way to being permanently displayed at the University of Georgia.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs loving the Tide meltdown!!



just having fun some fun. gonna be fun next week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You should try some of my country Ham S&S. I think you would like it.



Well I was hoping to win the pick em' ham this year, but it ain't looking good. 




Thanks a lot Bama..........Wait nevermind, I picked Ole Miss.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> In the news this morning:
> A statue of Herschel Walker is well on its way to being permanently displayed at the University of Georgia.
> 
> GO DAWGS!





Ive heard they finally completed the thing. 



The builder said it was a great challenge building a 4 headed statue.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

ill save you some ham. im picking it up from charlie, if hes real.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> ill save you some ham. im picking it up from charlie, if hes real.



Charlie, you best mail it to 6. Make sure there is no return address. 

He a TUG.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Remember when Ulm just gave up in the fourth quarter and demanded the game end. Remember the last time ulm played bama.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

Need to settle down and focus on Southern.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

All the Bama fans are saying that the Refs cheated them out of the Ole Miss game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

go bama fans in adairsville


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> All the Bama fans are saying that the Refs cheated them out of the Ole Miss game.



Ole Miss paid the refs.


----------



## riprap (Sep 23, 2015)

22222222....2x's


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2015)

The process of the refs was not fair to Bama... Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> go bama fans in adairsville



Adairsville is in Georgia. Adairville is in Kentucky. Thanks anyway 6.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

Adairville is a good place cause a Dawg lives here and several were raised here. Adairsville is good cause it is Ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Adairsville is in Georgia. Adairville is in Kentucky. Thanks anyway 6.



my brother lives in Adairsville, Ga.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

I wish I lived in Adairsville Georgia.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

Go Dawgs in North Georgia.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 23, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I wish I lived in Adairsville Georgia.



toyota 4x4 might have another spot left over by slayers place in Chatsworth charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 23, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> toyota 4x4 might have another spot left over by slayers place in Chatsworth charlie.



I would take it. Slayer and I would clean that place up quick and get all them Vol thugs across the line where they belong. Then property values would sky rocket and we would make a fortune.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2015)

Here's a great read on a 5-Star recruit from Maryland. https://www.dawgnation.com/football/recruiting/5-star-admits-uga-would-be-no-1  Kid seems to really love Georgia! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

One step at a time. Got to get past ULM and Southern before The big game. An sec team should never lose to schools like that.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would take it. Slayer and I would clean that place up quick and get all them Vol thugs across the line where they belong. Then property values would sky rocket and we would make a fortune.



he needs help up there charlie.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Who picked those seats at dreamland that time. Too much bama stuff. No wonder it burned.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2015)

All the Alabama guys are saying that they wont lose another game this year. They are hoping to get OU in the Championship game and make up for the one that got stole from them last year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would take it. Slayer and I would clean that place up quick and get all them Vol thugs across the line where they belong. Then property values would sky rocket and we would make a fortune.



I've already burned a few places to get rid of some of the Vol trash..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2015)

Don't take long to burn a carboard box Slayer.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Go soon to be Dawgs living in Georgia.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2015)

Feels nice out there boys! Cloudy and breezy. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't take long to burn a carboard box Slayer.





It's the aluminum structures that take the longest..

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> All the Alabama guys are saying that they wont lose another game this year. They are hoping to get OU in the Championship game and make up for the one that got stole from them last year.



They got Robbed at home last week to hear them tell it. I guess they were already looking to far ahead...... Go Dawgs!! It was Freezing in T town last Saturday night!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2015)

All the Bama fans are saying they did not really lose that game.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Saban being the big Catholic he is has been consulting with the pope this week.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Southern U!! I guess I'm going to the game to watch the Southern U band. You guys need to go on you tube and check it out..............


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> All the Bama fans are saying they did not really lose that game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2015)

You must not listen to Finnebaum Robert.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 24, 2015)

Go Dawgs ready for some tailgating!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2015)

What a nice run...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 25, 2015)

riprap said:


> What a nice run...



That's avatar material.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 25, 2015)

alright now, don't make me have to come in here and call you trolls out now

you know, this being a sports forum and all that serious stuff


----------



## elfiii (Sep 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2015)

Our band is going to have a tough time beating southern.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2015)

We need some thug repellant in here.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We need some thug repellant in here.



Been a long call week. Hope you've kept the zoo crew in line, Charlie.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Been a long call week. Hope you've kept the zoo crew in line, Charlie.



is that his true name and is he real. there has been recent speculation.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Who you talking about?



this charlie person.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> this charlie person.


You can end any speculation. 
He's bonafide. As nice a guy as you'd ever want to meet. His wife too.


----------



## riprap (Sep 25, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You can end any speculation.
> He's bonafide. As nice a guy as you'd ever want to meet. His wife too.



He got a lot of waves or some sort of hand gestures in Peachtree Corners.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 25, 2015)

riprap said:


> He got a lot of waves or some sort of hand gestures in Peachtree Corners.



Nice avatar


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2015)

riprap said:


> He got a lot of waves or some sort of hand gestures in Peachtree Corners.



People down there are nice. Everybody blew their horns and waved at me.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 25, 2015)

The Southern band says they have something special planned for us at halftime and for us to stay in our seats. Y'all be sure to stay in your seats if going. 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Southern!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> The Southern band says they have something special planned for us at halftime and for us to stay in our seats. Y'all be sure to stay in your seats if going.
> 
> GO DAWGS!



If we're up by 35 I don't care how good they are I wouldn't sit in the rain to watch.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 26, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!

And yes, Charlie is for real.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2015)

Ohhhhh...gt gets the woman announcer today.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2015)

Looks at the stands for a sorry south Carolina playing nobody and gt playing acc game.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

Hopefully we got through this game injury free. We can not come out and have a first half like that next week or it will be over.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs great day in Athens town today!!!!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Gonna be Uga 42 Bama 10 at halftime next Saturday


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

I wish you were right HW, but I don't believe we have a chance of beating them.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 26, 2015)

Bama hasn't impressed me that much this season. I think it could go either way. Might end up like the LSU game in 2013, coming down to the last drive.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

I am gonna have to watch the game in an Alabama sports bar. Maybe they remember me.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 26, 2015)

Good luck with that.....

Make sure to scream Go Dawgs! early and often


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 26, 2015)

4-0 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> 4-0
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Time to make it 

5-0!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Bama!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm glad we're not back or in the mix, we would need two losses.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'm glad we're not back or in the mix, we would need two losses.



Just need to keep winning one game at time. next up Bama! Beat them! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Awful quiet around here! Tech loses again..... Bama wins but looks lost..... 10RC lost 10 to UF again...... Dawgs need to keep winning!! One game at a time!!! 4-0!!! Go Dawgs beat Bama!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

riprap said:


> I'm glad we're not back or in the mix, we would need two losses.



Wait till next year, we will have a lot more freshmen by then if we are lucky.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

You can not get back or in the mix unless you have at least 30 freshmen.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

Hey Jeff if I get in trouble in that Alabama sports bar next Saturday I may call you.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2015)

I like how the Dawgs are mixing it up.


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2015)

Is duke considered the old miss of the acc?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Jeff if I get in trouble in that Alabama sports bar next Saturday I may call you.



Charlie you know I'm there if ya need me! Go Dawgs next Sat on the coast of Alabama!!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 26, 2015)

I know we haven't played anybody yet, but I feel better about the team each week. Lambert looks confident.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

The thing that bothered me the most today Rip was the offensive line blocking in the first half. I am still worried about the secondary, but I think we have as good of a group of receivers as any team in the conference,


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2015)

Vandy's D is making me feel better about that game too. Jeff said Vandy had a good D.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Vandy's D is making me feel better about that game too. Jeff said Vandy had a good D.



Well coached for sure. Go Dawgs beat Bama!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 26, 2015)

UNdefeated... Go Dawgs! Beat BAMA.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Rammer Jammer it's freezing in the slammer!! Go Dawgs Beat bama!!!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 26, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs Beat Bama!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Bama!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I am gonna have to watch the game in an Alabama sports bar. Maybe they remember me.






Videos please.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The thing that bothered me the most today Rip was the offensive line blocking in the first half. I am still worried about the secondary, but I think we have as good of a group of receivers as any team in the conference,



The way the whole team played the first half was unimpressive Charlie. They stepped it up some in the second half but if this was the prep scrimmage for Bama like it should have been they got a long way to go.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2015)

Bama going to pull out the NC card... Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> The way the whole team played the first half was unimpressive Charlie. They stepped it up some in the second half but if this was the prep scrimmage for Bama like it should have been they got a long way to go.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



You have too much Munson in you!!! Come on you know they were slightly looking ahead!!! Go Dawgs Roll the tide in Athens!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2015)

riprap said:


> Bama going to pull out the NC card... Go Dawgs!



Theme jokers will need medication by the end of this season! After they lose in Athens this week 10RC is going to beat them! Thats right you heard it first here!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 27, 2015)

riprap said:


> Two weeks ago we went to Pigeon Forge. Stopped in the carhartt outlet to get a belt. Noticed some nice pants marked down to like $12. They had my size I got 1/2 way to the register and noticed a big orange T on the rear pocket. I threw up in my mouth a little when I realized what I almost done.



Why do you think they were marked down? Vols suck!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2015)

Every year Dawg fans hope this is the year for a NC. Gt fans say this is the year I hope we beat UGA! Go Dawgs.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Videos please.



i know a place where he should go and watch the game wearing his pooch gear.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i know a place where he should go and watch the game wearing his pooch gear.



He can go anywhere he wants and watch the game. Charlie is a legend in Alabama bars.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You have too much Munson in you!!! Come on you know they were slightly looking ahead!!! Go Dawgs Roll the tide in Athens!!!!!!!



55 years of it. "I gave up, you did too. We were out of it."


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> 55 years of it. "I gave up, you did too. We were out of it."



Stop it!!!!!!!!!  Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 27, 2015)

I miss Larry!!!
Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs! 

I would love to hear what Larry would be saying about Chubb.......


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!
> 
> I would love to hear what Larry would be saying about Chubb.......



There would be something about a hob nailed boot involved.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Videos please.





elfiii said:


> There would be something about a hob nailed boot involved.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



1980


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 1980



Thug #1 ^

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 1980


Everybody remembers the best.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 27, 2015)

Something tells me the kickers will determine the outcome of this game.... Either way, it would be a good day to own a bar in Athens!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Beat Bama!!!

4-0!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 27, 2015)

I will be a nervous wreck Saturday! But I truly believe the Dawgs have a very good chance of beating Alabama.

Hope our fans have Sanford stadium rocking Saturday! Y'all turn it up, boys!

)))) GET LOUD! ((((
GO DAWGS!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i know a place where he should go and watch the game wearing his pooch gear.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Gulf Shores in a torrential downpour.


----------



## riprap (Sep 27, 2015)

Go to Lambert's and throw some rolls Charlie.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

riprap said:


> Go to Lambert's and throw some rolls Charlie.



Gonna go over there and hope they hit me with one so as I can sue them.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs!

Beat Bama!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 28, 2015)

Daily Dawgsux.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2015)

I hope Lambert has a good day Saturday.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 28, 2015)

I hope the Dawgs stomp a mud hole in the Bammers Saturday!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2015)

Home depot and Lowe's need to close early on Saturday when the Dawgs win or any other place that sells rope.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

Rammer Jammer Chubb gonna lay the hammer!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2015)

It think if the line will create some daylight he could have a good game. But still think we are going to have to complete some passes to keep them honest.


----------



## riprap (Sep 28, 2015)

Bama going to come out ready to play. If we can withstand them coming in fired up and keep our emotions in check, we can put it to them in the 2nd half.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2015)

Go Dawgs Beat Bama!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2015)

Be our luck the CMR will have another Black out.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2015)

AIN'T NUTHIN' FINER IN THE LAND THAN A LOUD EXCITED GEORGIA FAN ... GO DAWGS!  GO DAWGS!

Gonna be a blast between the hedges Saturday!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2015)

AIN'T NUTHIN' FINER IN THE LAND THAN A LOUD EXCITED GEORGIA FAN ... GO DAWGS!  GO DAWGS!

Gonna be a blast between the hedges Saturday!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

daily dawgsux.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily dawgsux.



Go back to yo Bammer thread...Thug












GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Be our luck the CMR will have another Black out.



Not a chance. A Red out has been called. 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily dawgsux.



You sure are depressed today. What's eatin' at you? 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs from the Chick-fil-a in Athens!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


6 you still have accounts on volnation? Trying to get some more so I can mess with the vols after the whole SEC whoops em. 
Daily volsuck


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go Dawgs from the Chick-fil-a in Athens!



That car will be going back with someone to Alabama Saturday.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> AIN'T NUTHIN' FINER IN THE LAND THAN A LOUD EXCITED GEORGIA FAN ... GO DAWGS!  GO DAWGS!
> 
> Gonna be a blast between the hedges Saturday!





MudDucker said:


> AIN'T NUTHIN' FINER IN THE LAND THAN A LOUD EXCITED GEORGIA FAN ... GO DAWGS!  GO DAWGS!
> 
> Gonna be a blast between the hedges Saturday!



You can say that again! 


BEAT BAMA, DAWGS! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Go Dawgs!!
> 
> 
> 6 you still have accounts on volnation? Trying to get some more so I can mess with the vols after the whole SEC whoops em.
> Daily volsuck



yep. we will get em uga game day live on vomit nation.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs Beat Bama!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 29, 2015)

HAHAHA Just tried registering on Volnation and the question was what state are the Vols from. Put Tennessee and it said was incorrect.


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> HAHAHA Just tried registering on Volnation and the question was what state are the Vols from. Put Tennessee and it said was incorrect.



You should have put North Alabama.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> You should have put North Alabama.



Knoxville was the correct answer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 29, 2015)

daily nolesux and dogsux.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2015)

Go Dawgs making terroristic threats in Chili's


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 29, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily nolesux and dogsux.



Mark Richt is about to be your DADDY!!

Go DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Sep 29, 2015)

GT is in the Mix, The vols are back and bama is beating themselves. I like it.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> GT is in the Mix, The vols are back and bama is beating themselves. I like it.



3 facts right there!!!! Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2015)

You can tell things are not going good in T-Town when you see them grasping for a straw on the McKinzie deal. T is plural.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

early morning dawgsux.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 30, 2015)

Go DAWGS!

And a middle finger of fate to the haters up in here!  lol


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2015)

Morning folks!

Go Dawgs! Roll the Tide!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

breakfast time dawgsux.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Beat Bama!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs! Beat Bama!



but you picked bama to win?

or was it Richt to pooch it away.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> but you picked bama to win?
> 
> or was it Richt to pooch it away.



I did pick Bama to win. I'm still a Dawg and I bleed red and black. Recognizing the exigency of the moment doesn't change that.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

afternoon dawgsux.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2015)

3 more days, boys! 

BEAT ALABAMA, DAWGS!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> 3 more days, boys!
> 
> BEAT ALABAMA, DAWGS!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



yep. 3 more days of dawgsux.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 30, 2015)

Mark Richt is not a good man.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> yep. 3 more days of dawgsux.



I think what you meant is three more days of you telling them Dawgsux and after that they will be saying it for   and with you.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Mark Richt is not a good man.





fairhope said:


> I think what you meant is three more days of you telling them Dawgsux and after that they will be saying it for   and with you.



I won't make you 2 clowns eat the crow raw. I'll happily prepare it for y'all, even with 3 sides of your choice.

Just let me know how y'all want your crow cooked and the 3 sides y'all want. I can at least do that for y'all. 







BAMA IS ABOUT TO GET BULLDOGGED, SATURDAY!


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Bama!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2015)

Go Dawgs down in Alabama catching a lot of fish.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs down in Alabama catching a lot of fish.



Wear em out Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Wear em out Charlie.



It is fun S&S, football is just a game. Watching your Grandkids catch a fish and see the excitement in there faces is better than a NC. And in my case that is a good thing.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2015)

Good night all and God bless. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

early morning dawgsux.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Mark Richt is not a good man.



And you are not an idjit!  

What's that rolling down the track, its a mean machine painted red and black ... roll on ... roll on ... GO DAWGS.

BEAT BAMMER!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!! Roll the tide!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> early morning dawgsux.



I just don't understand why you are so depressed this week.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I just don't understand why you are so depressed this week.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



He knows what is coming this saturday. Bama falling out the top 25 as UGA rolls them

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 1, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> He knows what is coming this saturday. Bama falling out the top 25 as UGA rolls them
> 
> Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2015)

Rammer jammer Schotty and Pruitt are going to dash all hope for the Bammers!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2015)

I am nervous as usual.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs, the Tide gonna be low this week.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2015)

Who would name a football team after the fluctuations of the seas due to Lunar activity.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

nite nite dawgsux


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2015)

Don't the Bamers have their own thread. Oh yeah it is about 10 years old and they have yet to lock it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Nightly, you Dawg fans suck! More Bama fans in the bet than Dawgs...

Get in the Avatar bet!!

2 Dawgs, a Techie and a Nole on our side..

Win or lose! 

We bleed RED & BLACK!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nightly, you Dawg fans suck!
> 
> Get in the Avatar bet!!
> 
> Go Dawgs!





There are just as many non uga fans as there are Dawgs. 






Y'all can lock down a Go Dawgs thread but can't get more than 2 Dawgs to actually bet on a win??? 


I sure hope Sanford isn't as quiet Saturday as the Official Avatar thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There are just as many non uga fans as there are Dawgs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Game hasn't started yet... I have faith!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs Bama losses tomorrow in Athens town!!!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Game hasn't started yet... I have faith!



dwags are all bark and no bite. mid morning dawgsux.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Do I need to post in this thread as well saying i am in on the avatar bet???
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs Beat Bama!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 2, 2015)

Buck Roar said:


> Go Dawgs!! Do I need to post in this thread as well saying i am in on the avatar bet???
> Go Dawgs!!



We got ya! Wishing a few more would jump on!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 2, 2015)

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

afternoon dawgsux.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Noles holding that cane pole in Alabama.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We got ya! Wishing a few more would jump on!
> 
> Go Dawgs!



Alright.
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> afternoon dawgsux.



6:42 pm...... Go Noles, getting ready for a WAR, with the Demon Deacons Saturday.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There are just as many non uga fans as there are Dawgs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dogs bleed pink


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs bleed pink






There may be a pink out when all those brand new red shirts get rained on.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

buckroar is gonna like his Bama avatar. Heck, he might end up rolling with the tide.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 2, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> buckroar is gonna like his Bama avatar. Heck, he might end up rolling with the tide.



Never. Go Dawgs!! Maybe you will join UGA after you realize Bama has no hope.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 2, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> There may be a pink out when all those brand new red shirts get rained on.



Shouldn't you be washing your car or something?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Shouldn't you be washing your car or something?



The old lady washed it while I was hunting.


She knows I like my rimzzz clean on Friday night.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs!

Beat __ell out bama!


----------



## brown518 (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Beat Bama!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2015)

Go Dawgs Roll The Tide!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs for a safe injury free game!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!! Beat Bama!!!! Just win!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs! !!!!

Beat BAMA!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Game day Go Dawgs!!!! Charlie make sure to call me if you need me to get down there!!! It's Saturday in Athens!!!!!!!!!! Go Dawgs Beat The Tide!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Hoping for low tide.....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Little less than an hour before kickoff!!!! Come on Dawgs hunker down!!!!!! It's almost game time!!!!!!! Just win!!!!! Beat Bama!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

GO DAWGS! 

BEAT BAMA!


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 3, 2015)

Dawgs wearing 33 sticker for Devon Gales. proud to be a Dawg

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Win out, take the east, and give it another shot in Atlanta. If we don't win the east this year, then I'll provide the gasoline to light Richt's seat on fire. Until then, Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 3, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

Good game dogs and tough loss.   Now, go beat the vols


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good game dogs and tough loss.   Now, go beat the vols



It was a beat down in the purest form! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

Dawgs gonna win the east and win in the dome! Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It was a beat down in the purest form! Go Dawgs!



Let's see how they respond.  Sometimes a beat down can be a good thing


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Good game dogs and tough loss.   Now, go beat the vols



Hey, I'm off my high horse an eating crow now( some of my gamecock friends reminded me that we left in our starters). Congrats on the win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Let's see how they respond.  Sometimes a beat down can be a good thing



We shall see. The same script is written every year....


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Let's see how they respond.  Sometimes a beat down can be a good thing



Yep. Will either fire them up for the rest of the season or shut 'em down. We'll see. Congrats on the win!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> Hey, I'm off my high horse an eating crow now( some of my gamecock friends reminded me that we left in our starters). Congrats on the win.



It's all good.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We shall see. The same script is written every year....


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 3, 2015)

How they respond will tell us alot. Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs! !


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

Win the next 10 and the Dawgs will be national champs! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

I said it last year when SC and Floriduh beat us and I will say it again. CMR will never win a NC. He is a fine man, but a head football coach at a major university in the SEC he is not. I have a lot of respect for his character, but his team came in today scared to death. I am ready to start over with absolutely nothing cause I am sick and tired of 9 wins a year with as good as talent as anyone else. 
He is a robot on the sideline. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

So many comments that could be made to Auburn fans talking trash, so little care to do so.

Go Dawgs! 2015 SEC Champs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs still love the Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> So many comments that could be made to Auburn fans talking trash, so little care to do so.
> 
> Go Dawgs! 2015 SEC Champs!



Affter we lose 2 more games we will destroy Auburn like we did last year. But beating Auburn is not much to brag about.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

I know a lot of you guys don't agree with me on this, but I have been calling for CMR's head for over 5 years. He will not beat many good teams. I love the Dawgs as much or more than anybody, but he will have around 2 to 3 loses every single year that he coaches.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

I just want to try summpin different. Might be worse might be better, but there is no excuse in the world to have a game plan and player prep like we did today.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2015)

I understand what you are saying Charlie. ...... but I sure would hate to give up the 9 and 10 win seasons and end up like TN. I remember the goof and donnan and even the dooly years before and after H. Walker.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

It ain't like this game snuck up on us. This game had been circled since the schedule came out. Can't believe we couldn't at least make it seem like we might belong in the top 10. Oh well.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

I know what you are saying John, but We can either be happy with 9 wins a year with Belk bowls and a Citrus bowl thrown in there every once and while or we can try to be what we are capable of with the talent pool available to us. I for one am ready to roll the dice.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2015)

I get cha Charlie and with the money he is being paid we should be in the mix every season. As long as the big money boosters and the powers that be are satisfied then this is what we have.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Beat 10RC!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I know a lot of you guys don't agree with me on this, but I have been calling for CMR's head for over 5 years. He will not beat many good teams. I love the Dawgs as much or more than anybody, but he will have around 2 to 3 loses every single year that he coaches.



I'm right there with you. I sure would like to be a Georgia fan that expects the best rather than hope for it.


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

UT is back with three losses. Gt is in the mix with three losses. Neither has beaten a bowl eligible team. We are just the same as usual.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I know what you are saying John, but We can either be happy with 9 wins a year with Belk bowls and a Citrus bowl thrown in there every once and while or we can try to be what we are capable of with the talent pool available to us. I for one am ready to roll the dice.





John Cooper said:


> I get cha Charlie and with the money he is being paid we should be in the mix every season. As long as the big money boosters and the powers that be are satisfied then this is what we have.





riprap said:


> I'm right there with you. I sure would like to be a Georgia fan that expects the best rather than hope for it.


Fire them all!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Fire them all!



Especially Bobo!! We couldn't even score two touchdowns!


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> Especially Bobo!! We couldn't even score two touchdowns!



He left us very wealthy at Qb. Richt has fine tuned them. He knows how to coach a Qb.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

Why do we depend on a reject from UVA to be our QB?


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Why do we depend on a reject from UVA to be our QB?



The great talent evaluator didn't see the other three he recruited fit for the job. At least he got that right.


----------



## riprap (Oct 3, 2015)

Wait till next year. We can depend on a true freshman to take us to the top.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

Like I said earlier I would rather beat UT once than Alabama 10 times.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

Gentlemen, we still bleed red and black! Thats class!!! Come on we need to beat UT!!!! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

riprap said:


> Wait till next year. We can depend on a true freshman to take us to the top.



Cant do any worse than what we got now.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

Jeff aint nobody love the Dawgs more than me. I am just tired of losing with as good or better talent than the team we are playing. Lambert looked like a deer in the headlights today. One yard passes don't get it.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 3, 2015)

If Lambert's primary receiver is not open he is done. He has no progressions to other receivers.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff aint nobody love the Dawgs more than me. I am just tired of losing with as good or better talent than the team we are playing. Lambert looked like a deer in the headlights today. One yard passes don't get it.



I guess I've just become immune to it. Like i said in another thread until Leon Farmer and a couple other get tired of it it will never change until they die.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If Lambert's primary receiver is not open he is done. He has no progressions to other receivers.



So true. I saw several times where there was one on one coverage on the receivers. If Georgia was trying to protect a lead, I would agree with Lambert hanging on to the ball or throwing it away. But when we are desperate for some yards, sometimes you just gotta throw it up there and challenge those defenders. If they pick it, then so be it.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 3, 2015)

Or maybe I have no idea what I'm talking about. 

All I know is Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2015)

We are all dawgs!!! This sucks but it's not the end of the season!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> We are all dawgs!!! This sucks but it's not the end of the season!! Go Dawgs!



nope. win out and we get to do this all again.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!! IT's a new day Dawg fans!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2015)

Roll Tide.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2015)

I wouldn't want to be Tennessee next weekend. The Dawgs are gonna kill them.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I wouldn't want to be Tennessee next weekend. The Dawgs are gonna kill them.



I pray your right. Go Dawgs beat 10RC!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

chin up

only lost by 4 TD's


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



that's what I'm talking about.... chin up after 4 td loss


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> chin up
> 
> only lost by 4 TD's



Go Dawgs! 

It's funny when you win by 1 point ...... every team is like..... "we still won" or some such....... 

I look at GA. Only loss so far this year was to a better team (I don't care about rankings)

But when Bama lost to ol miss ...... they didn't really lose they just beat themselves...... 

A loss is a loss no matter by 1 point or by 4 touchdowns 


Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> But when Bama lost to ol miss ...... they didn't really lose they just beat themselves......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh,, no,,,, bama lost

don't bring your butthurt in here.. this is a positive thread.



chin up 2015


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

Yall carry on bout to go throw some corn out in the swamp.... Can't watch fb gonna have the ducks coming in though!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Uh,, no,,,, bama lost
> 
> don't bring your butthurt in here.. this is a positive thread.
> 
> ...



I am not butt hurt in the least...... I didn't play in the game yesterday and I didn't think GA. Would win........ we didn't have the talent in place to win. 

When GA. Wins I am happy...... when they lose I am still happy. It's just a game played on a field full of wanna be millionaires and a couple of already millionaires. 

I stopped getting butt hurt over losses after I got out of collage because if I am not on the field there is nothing I can do to help them win.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

quiet in here today


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Jeff aint nobody love the Dawgs more than me. I am just tired of losing with as good or better talent than the team we are playing. Lambert looked like a deer in the headlights today. One yard passes don't get it.



I'm right there with you Charlie. The UGA team that took the field Saturday did not play anywhere close to what it is capable of. I'm tired of losing the games that count.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

Y'all are negative and thats not going to help anything.... Come on guys lets get behind the kids! Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2015)

I think if I got beat by a mediocre Ole Miss team I would not have the nerve to crow about anything.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

I think if I had the power to Ban I would ban 6 and short mag


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

CHIN UP fellas


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2015)

Ole Miss cheated and bama beat themselves. We wasted all of our energy trying to turn the buses over and running after the tide before the game.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat 10RC!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I think if I had the power to Ban I would ban 6 and short mag



What would we do for clowns, if we did that Jeff.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What would we do for clowns, if we did that Jeff.



 Since you put it that way let them stay,,,,


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2015)

Let's whip Tennessee and make a run and try to play bama again. I'd like to make it to the 3rd quarter before I felt like we are out of it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 4, 2015)

riprap said:


> Let's whip Tennessee and make a run and try to play bama again. I'd like to make it to the 3rd quarter before I felt like we are out of it.



Hope y'all crush the Vols.  They get a week off  afterwards before coming to Tuscaloosa. Hope they are still limping by the time they get there. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 4, 2015)

A guy on one of the Georgia sites captured my feelings completely. He said he would rather have a root canal on his eyeball than another year of CMR.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

go dawgs for root canals on eyeballs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

matthew6 said:


> go dawgs for root canals on eyeballs


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

Chin up.  Must I say it 38 times?



Melt down 2015


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2015)

Cmr is a good guy who likes to make bama feel good. They have to live in Tuscaloosa. Isn't that punishment enough?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat 10RC!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Beat the Vols!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs whopped but not over yet!! Lets get it together this week in Knoxville!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

I really want to beat UT, but honestly do not see it happening. I believe our QB has lost his confidence and we do not have a back up plan. I said to beat Bama we would have to complete down field passes and that pretty much didn't happen. When we cant pass a lick it is not to hard to stop our running game. Especially when all we do is run up the middle and the other team does not have to worry about much happening downfield.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Dawgs win by a landslide!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

Put Michel in the wildcat ere once in a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

Run some reverses.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs win by a landslide!!!!



yep. gonna be a bloodbath. Go dogs.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

Halfback passes.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

Bama lost to Ole Miss who got run off the field by Floriduh.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Bama lost to Ole Miss who got run off the field by Floriduh.



And Ga got whooped by Bama who lost to a team that lost to Florida who whooped Ga last year only trying 6 pass attempts.


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2015)

If we win out I hope ole Miss does too.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

riprap said:


> If we win out I hope ole Miss does too.



I bet you do


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> I bet you do



And you better hope they lose...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

I hope we win this week in Knoxville. Then I hope we win the next, then next and so forth and so on. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs! We ain't out of it yet!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs! We ain't out of it yet!



not at all  Dont forget silver and slayer have guaranteed dog title this year, and i believe them. Go dogs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Another Monday Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't want to Play Ole Miss, they are a much better team than Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

go dog 



spanked 2015


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I don't want to Play Ole Miss, they are a much better team than Bama.



You'll do a lot better than we did if you don't turn the ball over 5 times( 4 on your own side of the field), doink a ball off your helmet for a TD, and have a QB that can pass. Promise.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You'll do a lot better than we did if you don't turn the ball over 5 times( 4 on your own side of the field), doink a ball off your helmet for a TD, and have a QB that can pass. Promise.



He's just trying to make himself feel better... doubt it's working


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Beat 10rc!!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 5, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You'll do a lot better than we did if you don't turn the ball over 5 times( 4 on your own side of the field), doink a ball off your helmet for a TD, and have a QB that can pass. Promise.



We could have done all that and still lost by 21 Saturday.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs Beat 10RC!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Put Michel in the wildcat ere once in a while.



Like button?



KyDawg said:


> Run some reverses.



I know Bama's front was hefty but where was play action to the fullback or tight end? That used to work so well for Georgia back in the McMichael, Ben Watson and Leonard Pope days but I feel like we've gotten away from that over the years. Am I crazy thinking this?

Also, is it crazy to think Bauta could be used more in some 3rd and short situations?

Bama is in the rear view mirror, just focus on dishing Tenn another loss and don't look back.

Lastly, GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!! Hope it dot rain Saturday.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs Please beat the Vols.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> He's just trying to make himself feel better... doubt it's working



Oh I forgot. Ole Miss didn't beat Alabama. Alabama is the only team capable of beating Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

Go Dawgs Beat 10RC!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 6, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Go Dawgs!! Hope it dot rain Saturday.



roll tide


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not at all  Dont forget silver and slayer have guaranteed dog title this year, and i believe them. Go dogs.



I doan' no 'bout all 'at. My daddy always said "Son, you worry about the pennies, nickels and dimes. The dollars will take care of themselves." We need to focus on beating UT and nothing else until the scoreboard clock sez 0:00.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 6, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2015)

Richt talking with the Miami dolphins.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2015)

The next Don Shula. Going to show Nick how the pros jump up and down.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs!



That's the ticket.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I doan' no 'bout all 'at. My daddy always said "Son, you worry about the pennies, nickels and dimes. The dollars will take care of themselves." We need to focus on beating UT and nothing else until the scoreboard clock sez 0:00.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



And worry about dodging batterys from the Vol Fans...


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 6, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And worry about dodging batterys from the Vol Fans...



If they throw batteries like they play football we got nothing to worry about.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat 10RC!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2015)

We got to get after it this week.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2015)

riprap said:


> We got to get after it this week.



GATA!!! Go Dawgs beat 10RC!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2015)

Save the orange for opening morning.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2015)

Could break our season.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 6, 2015)

Cant make it though.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 6, 2015)

When I hunt Nebraska not only do I have to wear an orange vest I have to wear a orange hat to. It makes me sick! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2015)

After Saturdays loss I'm reminded of kydawg's immortal words from last year. I will not repeat them until I need to after the game Saturday.


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> When I hunt Nebraska not only do I have to wear an orange vest I have to wear a orange hat to. It makes me sick! Go Dawgs!!



Same in Kansas. Last time I went it didn't get above 5 degrees with wind 20 to 30mph. I felt like a vol too.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 6, 2015)

That Smokey is an ugly dog and ain't much of a mascot. 

Every time I do something to help the community I ask them to pay me a dollar, that way nobody can call me a volunteer!


----------



## Buck (Oct 6, 2015)

It's been a while so I figured I'd give it a go in here...   Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## riprap (Oct 6, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> That Smokey is an ugly dog and ain't much of a mascot.
> 
> Every time I do something to help the community I ask them to pay me a dollar, that way nobody can call me a volunteer!



Smokey always looks like they just got him from the pound.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 6, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 6, 2015)

*Go Dawgs*

The whole state of Tenn stinks.... even their mountains are ugly.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2015)

Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

Good to see you Buck where in the world have you been?


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

I hope you don't use those words Jeff, you are a lot younger than I am.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

If we beat UT I will be happy as Vol at a dot com bowl.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2015)

Rise up!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If we beat UT I will be happy as Vol at a dot com bowl.



So Charlie, Did any of those guys at the Bama bar "remember you"?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs looking for a coach like Jimbo Fisher.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 7, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Rise up!



wrong thread hacker


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 7, 2015)

go dog


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 7, 2015)

beat bama


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> So Charlie, Did any of those guys at the Bama bar "remember you"?



No, lol I was a little too far South for them.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> No, lol I was a little too far South for them.


Exzavios and Shequan want you to come back down for a drink Charlie.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

I like Alabama when I get south of Foley.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Exzavios and Shequan want you to come back down for a drink Charlie.



Nice avy.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2015)

hope the mutzzzz can find a way to win saturday and that it dont rain.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 7, 2015)

Hope to see a very red faced Butch Jones on Saturday... Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Hope to see a very red faced Butch Jones on Saturday... Go Dawgs!



and roll tide.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> Hope to see a very red faced Butch Jones on Saturday... Go Dawgs!



Don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 7, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Don't get your hopes up too high.



We gonna pull it off brother.... I can feel it.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!



beat Bama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

go dog


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> go dog



yes. the dog is outside going.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> beat Bama



The Noles DID.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs, think some of these other guys upset they don't have an active thread. Yall welcome in here. It prolly gets quite boring in those one post a day threads.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs, think some of these other guys upset they don't have an active thread. Yall welcome in here. It prolly gets quite boring in those one post a day threads.



No "Go Bama" threads to be seen. They hide in their Official Bama thread.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

Beat Bama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> The Noles DID.



Feel sorry for you some days for never having a dog in the fight. 


Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

Dogs vs tenn


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2015)

dogs still whinin over the beatdown


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2015)

Bamers having a hard time putting the Ole Miss loss behind them.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

Spanked


Go dog


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> dogs still whinin over the beatdown


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

Dog vs vol 

Saturday


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2015)

How cute, it's 6 and 7. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 8, 2015)

riprap said:


> How cute, it's 6 and 7. Go Dawgs!



just wait until you meet 8


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 8, 2015)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> just wait until you meet 8



He was banned


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

dog and vols play saturday


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

on crappy top


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2015)

Bama mad cause their best river is called Tennessee.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!



this!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!



and this!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 8, 2015)

Odell is howling tonight. He is mad cause I want let him watch the game this week. He just gets too excited when he see old smokey's team gets beat.


----------



## riprap (Oct 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Odell is howling tonight. He is mad cause I want let him watch the game this week. He just gets too excited when he see old smokey's team gets beat.



Be might still be mad about watching last week's whatever it was.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 8, 2015)

Go Dawgs Beat 10RC!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs Beat 10RC!



this!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Feel sorry for you some days for never having a dog in the fight.
> 
> 
> Rtr



I'm just keeping up with Coker.


It's great to see a former Fsu backup lead Alabama to an Sec crown.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!



this right here!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

beat BAMA


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2015)

Good afternoon Dawgs and wannabe trolls.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

need to change this to the go chicken thread. dogs need to step it up for the tennessee avatar bet


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> need to change this to the go chicken thread. dogs need to step it up for the tennessee avatar bet


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Good afternoon Dawgs and wannabe trolls.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> need to change this to the go chicken thread. dogs need to step it up for the tennessee avatar bet



What are you saying there


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What are you saying there



spot and stalk sent me a "wordy" pm. He inferred that the dogs are a bunch of chicken losers, and whiny babies and that they were scared to do avatar bets and that Mark Richt should be fired.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2015)

I am 1 and 1 in avy bets and swore off them.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What are you saying there



It is a tale told by a thug, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.

I said that.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm just keeping up with Coker.
> 
> 
> It's great to see a former Fsu backup lead Alabama to an Sec crown.



well, at least he's from Mobile


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> well, at least he's from Mobile



No wonder he sucks.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> No wonder he sucks.



I meant Mobile FL


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2015)

The O Line has to open the holes tomorrow and Chubb & co. need to make it happen so our lame QB can maybe complete a pass.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> spot and stalk sent me a "wordy" pm. He inferred that the dogs are a bunch of chicken losers, and whiny babies and that they were scared to do avatar bets and that Mark Richt should be fired.



Between him sending one and you reading it, probably took up most of the afternoon.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Between him sending one and you reading it, probably took up most of the afternoon.





Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Between him sending one and you reading it, probably took up most of the afternoon.


38-10. pre dynasty over.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> 38-10. pre dynasty over.



so just to be clear.. your saying it took him 38 seconds to send one and 10 seconds for you to read it?

got it


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 9, 2015)

rtr


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs on a HS football Friday down in the State.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Between him sending one and you reading it, probably took up most of the afternoon.





You obviously didn't see the post about my graduating from Yell.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 9, 2015)

Go dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 9, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 9, 2015)

Go Noles, down in Tally, getting ready to whoop up on the Canes


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles, down in Tally, getting ready to whoop up on the Canes



Is that going to be on lifetime?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs lets beat the vols!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs. Wish I thought we would win, but just don't see it. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

I don't think UT is very good. Don't think they will ever be with the current coach. But to hear their fans say we have already chalked this up as a win and that two SEC teams are division 2 reminds me why I am not fond of their fan base.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

But I will be pulling for the Dawgs and will still be A Dawg win or lose.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> But I will be pulling for the Dawgs and will still be A Dawg win or lose.



Ive got an extra Fsu shirt for you Charlie, if the Dawgs lose.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs they are gonna take care of business today!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

I would wear an FSU shirt S&S. I grew up going to their games.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

Hope you are correct Jeff. I will be pulling for them. Got my Dawg shirt on.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Do it Gt


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

We learned nothing in the ALA game and now Chubb is gone.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> We learned nothing in the ALA game and now Chubb is gone.



It may be a long year or it may not. They just need to find a way to win the D needs to find a way to keep us in it!!! Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 10, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I would wear an FSU shirt S&S. I grew up going to their games.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

It's the refs


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 10, 2015)

fire mark richt.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Go Dawgs......................................................


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Not much to say other than not surprised at all.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Let's hope for other teams to lose. Can't wait for that gridiron brawl against the jackets.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Charlie, Eric, our team sucks and so does our coaching staff.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

Toledo is gonna be ranked higher than the Dawgs!

Go Dawgs! Beat Mizzou!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

We are stuck with them Jeff. I think CMR needs to retire, fine man, but face it we were playing a very bad UT today. They will not be any factor in the sec this year other than beating us. Alabama is no where near what they think they are and Florida might win it all with a new coach. With Chub in Athens you supposed to beat that bad of a team without trying, but I knew we would not do it.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

I think we need to meet up and talk about this at a good BBQ place.


----------



## riprap (Oct 10, 2015)

Well...Tennessee is officially back. I'm not sure if GT is in the mix or not.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Oct 10, 2015)

I hate tenn with a passion but a bad team their not, if you've watched them their about 5 plays from being 6-0. No excuses here we didn't play to win and for the 2nd week in a row our D was flat. 

Any news on chubb?

Go dawgs


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 10, 2015)

The only news I have seen is Richt is optimistic that Chubb won't need surgery.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 10, 2015)

Hardwoods said:


> The only news I have seen is Richt is optimistic that Chubb won't need surgery.



Reading Twitter a few supposed medical professionals are guessing PCL injury. A quick Google search says the recovery time is similar to ACL but in recent years a new theory on the healing process has shied away from surgical repair.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott G said:


> Reading Twitter a few supposed medical professionals are guessing PCL injury. A quick Google search says the recovery time is similar to ACL but in recent years a new theory on the healing process has shied away from surgical repair.



Man I hate that for him!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I hate tenn with a passion but a bad team their not, if you've watched them their about 5 plays from being 6-0. No excuses here we didn't play to win and for the 2nd week in a row our D was flat.
> 
> Any news on chubb?
> 
> Go dawgs



Hate to disagree with you but UT is a bad team. UGA with even  the slightest bit of coaching should have beat them. UT lost 3 games going into this game and will lose more and like us will be in a 3rd tier bowl if one at all.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

UT should beat  us by 40 without Chub in the game. We were a team without a QB, without our #1 running back, without Mckenzie and playing on the road. Like I said a bad team beat a very bad team.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 10, 2015)

If I had as much trouble with a bad Arkansas team today as the Alabama did, I would not have the nerve to post about anything.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If I had as much trouble with a bad Arkansas team today as the Alabama did, I would not have the nerve to post about anything.



All the teams represented here have glaring problems this year.



Go Noles and run Dalvin run!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

We suck! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

Dream team?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If I had as much trouble with a bad Arkansas team today as the Alabama did, I would not have the nerve to post about anything.



Rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> All the teams represented here have glaring problems this year.
> 
> !



True Dat


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



This!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> This!



yep. Dwags 2016.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!! Doesn't matter win or lose!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!!! lose!!!



This!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Oct 11, 2015)

Brownceluse nailed it...Go Dawgs win or lose. Get your ish together and beat Mizzou!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2015)

Fire UGA 6


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2015)

Fire everybody


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 11, 2015)

I say it's tough to be a Georgia Bulldog! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

Where all these Tenn fans come from all of a sudden


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Where all these Tenn fans come from all of a sudden



What is so funny is they think they got a signature win.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

It's time to beat Mizzou in a nail biter!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Again lets beat Mizzou in a nail biter! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Again lets beat Mizzou in a nail biter! Go Dawgs!!



Uga in a rout.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga in a rout.



 Shut yo mouf!!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 11, 2015)

This same old same old is getting old.Dawgs have become so predictable it's pathetic.......Time to try something new.And this sports forum has gotten so beat down by the trolls it's also pathetic.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2015)

Chubb will be ready for our 2016 run!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

riprap said:


> Chubb will be ready for our 2016 run!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> This same old same old is getting old.Dawgs have become so predictable it's pathetic.......Time to try something new.And this sports forum has gotten so beat down by the trolls it's also pathetic.



go billy go


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Uga in a rout.



gonna be a bloodbath for sure. Dwags 42-21.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Dawgs win this game! Mark it down! Go Dawgs!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 11, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> If I had as much trouble with a bad Arkansas team today as the Alabama did, I would not have the nerve to post about anything.


----------



## riprap (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Dawgs win this game! Mark is out! Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

riprap said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> This same old same old is getting old.Dawgs have become so predictable it's pathetic.......Time to try something new.And this sports forum has gotten so beat down by the trolls it's also pathetic.



Yep Dawgs stunk it up big time the past 2 games.


The trolls are the reason I rarely post anymore.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Trolls come and go with the banding process. I'm thinking Bammers are next on the hit list at least if I had the power I would ban them all except RH........ But, that's why I'm not a mod oh and all the barners too but they have been scarce mostly sticking to their official threads where they belong.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2015)

We the only one that welcomes all comments win or lose. Takes some interest to lock 21 of them. Them other threads been around longer than CMR.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

Steve Sarkisian to UGA?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Steve Sarkisian to UGA?



He can't handle his leeker so no. Us rednecks don't pass out after one bottle of leeker.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 11, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> He can't handle his leeker so no. Us rednecks don't pass out after one bottle of leeker.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 11, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


>



Last thing we need is Sissy left coaster. Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 11, 2015)

Well Gotta give out a late night Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 11, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> This same old same old is getting old.Dawgs have become so predictable it's pathetic.......Time to try something new.And this sports forum has gotten so beat down by the trolls it's also pathetic.



youre right. every comment should be about how great and awesome the dogs and mark richt are.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 12, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What is so funny is they think they got a signature win.



Even funnier to see some say we need a new coach, as if 15-16 (Jones) is the next coming of Saban.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

Dawgs will lose to Mizzou, UF and the Barn. You heard it here first.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Belk bowl


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs will lose to Mizzou, UF and the Barn. You heard it here first.
> 
> Go Dawgs!





Matthew6 said:


> Belk bowl



If Lee is right then that means the end of the Richt era sooner than later.......... Hate to pull for my dawgs to lose but,,,,,,, it's time for change......


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Dawgs will lose to Mizzou, UF and the Barn. You heard it here first.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



We win out and watch a team we beat play for the sec title again. Nail biter at tech. This will get our preseason rankings up for our run next year.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> If Lee is right then that means the end of the Richt era sooner than later.......... Hate to pull for my dawgs to lose but,,,,,,, it's time for change......



You know I'm right Jeff. We saw it last Saturday. This team is whipped. They are an elite team as far as talent goes but they don't have any confidence in their ability to win. Losing Chubb exposed the true character of this team. The game was over when he went down.

Our starting QB is a second string ACC nobody who has already graduated from college.  He doesn't play to win. He doesn't play to not lose. He plays to not get hurt. What is it everybody thinks he has to prove? Why is he here and why is he starting? Put Ramsey or Bauta in and suffer the INT's and miscues. Better they get playing time and experience with Schotty's offensive scheme for next year. Our "next year" 5 star QB recruit won't be any better his Frosh year. This is SEC football, not high school football.

Our head coach does not have the killer instinct. That translates to lack luster performance on the field. Slamming his headset into the ground at the end of the game was the biggest display of emotion from him ever. Saban has been at Bama for 7 years and transformed them back into a CFB dynasty again. Marc Richt has been at UGA for 15 years. What have we got for it? Not much.

Butch Jones is a spitting, barking werewolf on the sidelines. Nick Saban is an out of control mad man. Laugh all you want. They get results. They have the killer instinct. So do their teams. We don't.

An' thas all there ares Hoss.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You know I'm right Jeff. We saw it last Saturday. This team is whipped. They are an elite team as far as talent goes but they don't have any confidence in their ability to win. Losing Chubb exposed the true character of this team. The game was over when he went down.
> 
> Our starting QB is a second string ACC nobody who has already graduated from college.  He doesn't play to win. He doesn't play to not lose. He plays to not get hurt. What is it everybody thinks he has to prove? Why is he here and why is he starting? Put Ramsey or Bauta in and suffer the INT's and miscues. Better they get playing time and experience with Schotty's offensive scheme for next year. Our "next year" 5 star QB recruit won't be any better his Frosh year. This is SEC football, not high school football.
> 
> ...





The emotion displayed in this post is more emotion than I have ever seen out of CMR. I know fans emotions sometimes run high because that is their team. The headcoach needs to dsplay the same passion and that is what CMR lacks. He appears to be on the sideline to do nothing but get a paycheck. He appears indifferent whether he wins or loses. If he displayed half the passion as what I see in this post and others on here he may get different results. If a player misses an assignment or gets called for an undiscipline unsportsmanlike penalty, don't comfort them on the sideline like a child who just bumped his head when they come off, don't condone it in a press conference after the game. Jump that rear so that it doesn't happen again. If you want your team fired up, don't allow them to act fools when the other team comes out of a locker room, get them fired up as their leader. If you can't do that you may be better suited as the swim or dive coach.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

the sad thing is that the belk bowl days will be considered the high point for the past 10 years.It is unfortunate that a team with Chubb and Girley could not have accomplished more due to poor coaching and leadership.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You know I'm right Jeff. We saw it last Saturday. This team is whipped. They are an elite team as far as talent goes but they don't have any confidence in their ability to win. Losing Chubb exposed the true character of this team. The game was over when he went down.
> 
> Our starting QB is a second string ACC nobody who has already graduated from college.  He doesn't play to win. He doesn't play to not lose. He plays to not get hurt. What is it everybody thinks he has to prove? Why is he here and why is he starting? Put Ramsey or Bauta in and suffer the INT's and miscues. Better they get playing time and experience with Schotty's offensive scheme for next year. Our "next year" 5 star QB recruit won't be any better his Frosh year. This is SEC football, not high school football.
> 
> ...



I don't disagree with anything you posted pre or post.  I want change as much as anyone and don't care what the risk is to get to where we need to be. Doesn't bother me if we lose every recruit commited in this class. If there was ever any doubt for me with Richt it wasn't from anything he done this year. The team was whipped before they got to Knoxville and Chubbs injury would not have made a difference in the outcome of the game. Yes this Hoss without a degree from your alma mater will still pull for the Dawgs to win because thats just what us homers and hosses do as we spit Copenhagen and dream of the glory days as we plan our next deer drive on leased property or the neighbors place. Go Dawgs and fire Richt!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2015)

fairhope said:


> The emotion displayed in this post is more emotion than I have ever seen out of CMR. I know fans emotions sometimes run high because that is their team. The headcoach needs to dsplay the same passion and that is what CMR lacks. He appears to be on the sideline to do nothing but get a paycheck. He appears indifferent whether he wins or loses. If he displayed half the passion as what I see in this post and others on here he may get different results. If a player misses an assignment or gets called for an undiscipline unsportsmanlike penalty, don't comfort them on the sideline like a child who just bumped his head when they come off, don't condone it in a press conference after the game. Jump that rear so that it doesn't happen again. If you want your team fired up, don't allow them to act fools when the other team comes out of a locker room, get them fired up as their leader. If you can't do that you may be better suited as the swim or dive coach.



That wasn't emotion. It was cold, clearheaded accurate analysis. I'm a CPA. The bottom line is the bottom line. Winning talks. Everything else walks.

The difference between Marc Richt and Vince Dooley is this. After a loss like last Saturday the entire team would be on the practice field Sunday morning at 0730 sharp, no breakfast, in pads regardless of the weather and they would hit and hit and hit while the entire coaching staff excoriated the players for their poor performance and it was brutal. 

The only way the Dawgs could lose and not have a Sunday session was if the entire team left everything they had on the field the day before. Dooley's teams might have lacked for talent but they were rarely lacking in the  motivation dept.

I was there. I saw it happen.

Go Dawgs.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Lets lock this one down today Charlie!!! Go Dawgs lets get behind our team even though we don't like our coach!!!!!! Beat Mizzou!!!!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Did yall know Duke is ranked and the Dawgs aren't?


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Only a few more Go Dawgs! before this one is done.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

CMR will get it done two years from now if our new QB doesn't get hurt and if CMR doesn't take the Miami Dolphins head coaching job. Chubb will return for his senior year. He would be driving a new trans am if Pontiac was still business.


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

CMR will be here until he decides to leave. Go Dawgs!


----------



## riprap (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm hoping the SEC east champ is from the southeast.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Bad news: Dawgs are going to lose the east to a first year coach and a program that was a dumpster fire last year in Florida.

Good news: At least I'm not a vol/barn/gator fan!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs beat Mizzou!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2015)

riprap said:


> CMR will get it done two years from now if our new QB doesn't get hurt and if CMR doesn't take the Miami Dolphins head coaching job. Chubb will return for his senior year. He would be driving a new trans am if Pontiac was still business.



Pontiac is out of business? Was wondering why I don't see them anymore. Get Chubb a Dodge Charger. That seems to be the popular pick at Bama.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

cmr is done.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Still canat believe the dogs lost to the vols.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

Charlie needs a new thread now.  This one was sad with loses to bama and the vols.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 12, 2015)

time to start a new one. ROll tide charlie.


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 12, 2015)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 12, 2015)

let's archive this on a winning positive note. Roll Tide


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 12, 2015)

Never gonna end like that. GO DAWGS!


----------

